# J. R. Nichols & Co. Chemists Boston



## Mayhem (Jun 20, 2021)

Here are two mint examples.

I recently acquired the green one. It was incredibly dirty and filled with dried contents. It was very hard to tell what was underneath in terms of content stains chips or cracks. I debated keeping it as is but decided to clean it I am glad I did as it is full of bubbles, swirls, whittle and is in mint condition.


----------

